# Denying Certain Free Speech Reveals An Official State Religion?  Vote in the Poll



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

As to the title, the USSC has just agreed with me recently:  Supreme Court Masterpiece Cake Shop Opinion | Free Exercise Clause | Obergefell V. Hodges

This isn't happening in the US....yet...but we are teetering on the doorstep.  When it comes to social engineering especially with the LGBT issue, everyone knows the US is Canada's twin sister.

Christian preacher arrested for saying homosexuality is a sin



> Dale McAlpine was charged with causing “harassment, alarm or distress” after a homosexual police community support officer (PCSO) overheard him reciting a number of “sins” referred to in the Bible, including blasphemy, drunkenness and same sex relationships.....Mr McAlpine pleaded not guilty at a preliminary hearing on Friday at Workington magistrates court and is now awaiting a trial date.
> 
> The Public Order Act, which outlaws the unreasonable use of abusive language likely to cause distress, has been used to arrest religious people in a number of similar cases.



*On the day in question in Canada there were two ideological acts of free speech going on.

1. A Christian passively handing out pamphlets on his views of the immorality of the LGBT ideology.

2. A parade on a public street where LGBT adults were doing lewd sex acts (indeed the theme of the parade "in pride")  in front of kids they invited to watch.

The Christian was arrested.  No arrests of parade participants were made*.

So to be clear, in Canada (and soon to come to a prog. country near you), "abusive speech" in public includes speaking about morality to those actively engaged in exposing children to deviant sex acts in their deviant sex act themed parade.  Apparently speech can be used to engage in sex crimes against children in public, as long as the cult of LGBT doesn't officially declare itself a religion?

Without perhaps actually consciously thinking this through, a nation,( in this case Canada but others to follow) has declared an official State ideology over all others that disagree with it.  (Nearly every ancient established religion has decrees forbidding the promotion or passive acceptance of the spread of homosexuality within a culture).


This is how the rest of the world sees progressive countries like Canada and ours, unfortunately, if our Supreme Court doesn't get its shit together.  This type of priority is frightening to other countries.  They see an official cult, a most perverse and deplorable cult, taking over a country's better senses...even when it comes to those most fundamentally in need of protection: children.  The world stands aghast in shock that this scenario played out like it did.  There are those that remember when arrests were made in Germany when good people refused to bend in homage to the cult that was rising then (that also liked to parade in the streets in front of kids.)


Here's how Great Britain feels about the issue.  (Hey Canada, the Queen wants a word with you...)  An incident that occurred in Manchester UK in 2014: Christian preacher wins £13k after wrongful arrest for telling gay couple homosexuality is a sin | Daily Mail Online



> *A Christian street preacher was wrongly arrested* and held in a police cell for almost 19 hours after quoting verses from the Bible.....John Craven, 57, recited from Revelation *after two gay teenagers asked about his views on homosexuality*.....Yesterday *he was awarded £13,000 in compensation after a three-year legal battle against Greater Manchester Police* which is estimated to have cost the public purse £50,000.....Mr Craven said: ‘I never intended to cause anyone harassment, alarm or distress. I preach the gospel, which means good news and the love of God for all....*‘At the end of the day God loves everybody, but homosexuality is a sin and I am not going to contradict the word of God.’ He added: ‘The actions of the police have left me feeling nervous and anxious.*



Indeed, they've left the entire world nervous and anxious.  When human societies devolve to the point of elevating cults that do lewd sex act themed parades where they invite children to watch, over good and decent basic moral values...under threat of imprisonment....you've got a situation of fear.

I know the cliche' is worn and tired, but this is the epitome of it.  So I'll have to bring it up again.  This climate of fear is PRECISELY what scholars have scratched their heads about with 1930s Germany.  For years and years now scholars have debated how it was that nearly an entire nation of otherwise very logical and decent people could turn into accessories to one of the most ugly mass-murders in human history?  The answer is simple: they feared being jailed if they didn't play along.  To be fair to the Nazis though, at least they didn't do parades of lewd sex acts where they forced good decent Germans to not protest.. under threat of imprisonment....

**** Please vote in the poll and make a reply naming the country you're from.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 7, 2018)

That is scarey. Shame on Canada!


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 7, 2018)

Ive missed these crazy polls clogging up the board. Can I say that you have no proof that any lewd acts took place.Apart from in your head of course.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ive missed these crazy polls clogging up the board. Can I say that you have no proof that any lewd acts took place.Apart from in your head of course.


The parade is deviant-sex-act-themed.  People know how to use Google for images of these parades well known for decades now.

But thanks for playing!

Mod Edit: Do not complain about moderator actions in the public forums.  Second time you did it in this thread.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 7, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ive missed these crazy polls clogging up the board. Can I say that you have no proof that any lewd acts took place.Apart from in your head of course.




Allahu Akbar indeed, Tainted Pommy.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Ive missed these crazy polls clogging up the board. Can I say that you have no proof that any lewd acts took place.Apart from in your head of course.
> ...


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 7, 2018)

A state ideology""

Eeeehh?....... ideology.

No. Perhaps he said it the wrong way.

A person taking part in pride - besides for lacking in hobbies - is not retraining the freedom of a person who dislikes such public display.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> *A person taking part in pride - besides for lacking in hobbies - is not retraining the freedom of a person who dislikes such public display*.


Did you not read that a Canadian was arrested for using free speech to dislike that public display (free speech) of the deviant-sex-act-themed-parade (in front of kids they invited to watch)?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Ive missed these crazy polls clogging up the board. Can I say that you have no proof that any lewd acts took place.Apart from in your head of course.
> ...



You said -

* A parade on a public street where LGBT adults were doing lewd sex acts.
*
But you offer no proof in support of this and invite me to use google.In the UK they arrest you for shagging in the street. I suspect that Canada does as well.

Why dont you just be honest. If these guys were marching in line behind the Band of the Black Watch you would be offended because of your twisted world view. Why do you need to make things up ? It weakens rather than strengthens your case. 
*
*


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > *A person taking part in pride - besides for lacking in hobbies - is not retraining the freedom of a person who dislikes such public display*.
> ...





Silhouette said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > *A person taking part in pride - besides for lacking in hobbies - is not retraining the freedom of a person who dislikes such public display*.
> ...


No. But that doesnt change my point. 

You can be arrested if you try to insult another and/or restrain their freedom.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You said -
> 
> * A parade on a public street where LGBT adults were doing lewd sex acts.
> *
> ...



Other than that the entire parade itself is a deviant-sex-act themed parade.  And that millions of photos exist to prove that across the US and Canada (and elsewhere in the world).  Your argument is dead pal.  Like I said, "thanks for playing"...


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> You can be arrested if you try to insult another and/or restrain their freedom.



But what if the law requires that you act to protect children in a real-time situation where you see adults doing lewd sex acts in front of them or inviting kids to watch a parade WHOSE THEME IS DEVIANT SEX ACTS AS AN IDENTITY?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > You can be arrested if you try to insult another and/or restrain their freedom.
> ...


There is no law that requieres you to protect anyone from pride.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > You can be arrested if you try to insult another and/or restrain their freedom.
> ...


There were no deviant sex acts. They are in your head.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> There were no deviant sex acts. They are in your head.



So a deviant-sex-act themed parade, famous for public lewd acts and nudity with children invited to watch for decades now the world over, with millions of supporting photos and video reel, according to you, is _"absurd to accuse of including deviant sex acts on parade"_?

Looney much?


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> There is no law that requieres you to protect anyone from pride.



Au contraire.

If that pride is derived from doing lewd sex acts in front of kids while putting on a deviant-sex-themed parade on a public street where you invite kids to watch, then there absolutely are laws that require every single person aware of the situation to act to protect those kids.  In most states, failing to act to protect kids is a prosecutable crime.

Try those same acts next to a schoolyard at recess the next day without a rainbow armband on and see how fast your ass gets dragged to jail.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > There is no law that requieres you to protect anyone from pride.
> ...


There happened nothing in our pride that could get you in jail.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> There happened nothing in our pride that could get you in jail.



I'd (and many others would) argue that just putting on a deviant-sex-act-themed parade in public where you invite kids to watch is an act of "pride (defiance)" that could get you in jail.  But we all know what goes on in those parades.  You're arguing that water isn't wet.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > There happened nothing in our pride that could get you in jail.
> ...




No. I'm arguing that I have never seen behavour happen in those police supervised parades that could get you in jail - even if done next to a school yard.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 7, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> That is scarey [sic]. Shame on Canada!



  The United States was founded in violent rebellion and defiance against a horrendous tyrant.

  Canada was founded in grovelling and cowering before that same tyrant.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > There were no deviant sex acts. They are in your head.
> ...



  When you look at some of the sick, perverted shit that Tainted Tommy defends, it becomes difficult to imagine what he might admit to constitute _“deviant sex acts”_.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> When you look at some of the sick, perverted shit that Tainted Tommy defends, it becomes difficult to imagine what he might admit to constitute _“deviant sex acts”_.



True, in his and many other's warped minds, putting on a deviant-sex-act-themed parade where those acts are mimicked or actually done, inviting kids to watch in public, is perfectly "normal".  Those resisting should be fined or arrested.  It was quite similar in 1930s Germany; only that cult's theme was justifying the murder of children.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Ive missed these crazy polls clogging up the board. Can I say that you have no proof that any lewd acts took place.Apart from in your head of course.
> ...


You have never proved any such thing, Sil.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> The parade is deviant-sex-act-themed.  People know how to use Google for images of these parades well known for decades now.
> 
> But thanks for playing!





JakeStarkey said:


> You have never proved any such thing, Sil.



Well the nice thing is I don't have to since Google has a search engine.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > The parade is deviant-sex-act-themed.  People know how to use Google for images of these parades well known for decades now.
> ...


Thank you for admitting your fail.  It's your assertion and exists no where except in your head.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

^^  ...and Google...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2018)

Poor Sil


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> True, in his and many other's warped minds, putting on a deviant-sex-act-themed parade where those acts are mimicked or actually done, inviting kids to watch in public, is perfectly "normal".  Those resisting should be fined or arrested.  It was quite similar in 1930s Germany; only that cult's theme was justifying the murder of children.



  There are lines being crossed, here, that I don't think even the Nazis—in all their madness and evil—would have even thought of approaching.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > *A person taking part in pride - besides for lacking in hobbies - is not retraining the freedom of a person who dislikes such public display*.
> ...



Your dealing with a leftist retard who doesn't get a thing you said.  LOL


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Your dealing with a leftist retard who doesn't get a thing you said.  LOL



Oh, I think he and his cohorts here and elsewhere on the web do get everything I'm saying.  But they're paid to come to places like this and ridicule, divert, obfuscate and derail the easily understood points I'm making so that the general public fears agreeing with me....and starting a blowback wildfire against their cult-advancements over the last couple decades...

They know.  Which makes what he and others are doing on the web twice as bad.  Insidious actually.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > True, in his and many other's warped minds, putting on a deviant-sex-act-themed parade where those acts are mimicked or actually done, inviting kids to watch in public, is perfectly "normal".  Those resisting should be fined or arrested.  It was quite similar in 1930s Germany; only that cult's theme was justifying the murder of children.
> ...


Bob, you do know that Sil is making up her attack.  She can she you nothing objective that supports her nonsense.

I can show you a denomination that abuses the children of same sex parents if you want, with objective evidence.


----------



## MindWars (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Your dealing with a leftist retard who doesn't get a thing you said.  LOL
> ...



I do believe you have a point there dear watson. =)


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bob, you do know that Sil is making up her attack.  She can she you nothing objective that supports her nonsense.


I'll check back in with you at the pride parade after you've gotten your balls publicly inflated at the scrotum inflation booth.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2018)

Photo shopped and not sourced.

We went through this years ago, you lost, and you have already now.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Photo shopped and not sourced.
> 
> We went through this years ago, you lost, and you have already now.




And in related news, water was photoshopped being wet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Your dealing with a leftist retard who doesn't get a thing you said.  LOL
> ...


I wonder if you believe that.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 7, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> I wonder if you believe that.


Yes. They either get these simple & stark points I'm making & are engaging in deception or they are clinically retarded.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 7, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if you believe that.
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jul 7, 2018)

Canada are disgusting cucks in the image of Sweden.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey Sil, you have 11 votes on this shitty poll now. Are you going to start quoting it as proof of something profound ?


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 8, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Hey Sil, you have 11 votes on this shitty poll now. Are you going to start quoting it as proof of something profound ?



No because the person who dungeoned it in this forum skewed the poll by removing it from the worlds eyes so to speak. So here where it sits behind bars it only gets visits from people interested only in Canadian topics. Dont want mass views thinking about a country establishing a formal religion or ideology.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 8, 2018)

Silhouette said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Sil, you have 11 votes on this shitty poll now. Are you going to start quoting it as proof of something profound ?
> ...


You are such a big baby. Why not look at it as reaching out to a new demographic ? Your nuttiness has gone international.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 8, 2018)

Enjoy your fascist anti free speech connections in powerful places for now. You can't dungeon free speech in the US. Even Facebook is apologizing for their draconian moderating techniques.

I will give it to you. Your cult is very organized & determined to prevail over morality.


----------



## Silhouette (Jul 10, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> There are lines being crossed, here, that I don't think even the Nazis—in all their madness and evil—would have even thought of approaching.


This is why I keep bringing up the example of the schoolyard. Try those acts they do in pride parades just outside a schoolyard on any other day & watch how fast the perps are arrested. Canadians know this. But somehow they and their police justify the disconnect. Somehow. 

Personally I don't know how the two scenarios can exist in the same mind without danger of it collapsing.


----------

